# Show us your vintage gear!



## Chitmo

I know I’m not the only vintage gear whore around here, show us what you got! I’ll start things with my #1 59


----------



## Verne

What time frame do you consider vintage? Pre what year?


----------



## laristotle

'62 Corvette


----------



## Chitmo

Verne said:


> What time frame do you consider vintage? Pre what year?


Some (or many) may disagree but let’s say pre 1980 for the sake of this thread.


----------



## bw66

All I have is old gear - nothing truly "vintage".


----------



## zontar

Chitmo said:


> Some (or many) may disagree but let’s say pre 1980 for the sake of this thread.


70s guitars just don't seem or feel vintage to me--(at least mid to late 70s)
But I guess my Les Paul qualifies (bought used & it had been modded--it's probably a 73, based on various factors)
I don't have a picture available as the image hosting service I have set up is down.
So maybe later.


----------



## Alex

64 Fender Strat, nice weight at 7.3 lbs, perfect chunky neck and sounds fantastic, My prejudice towards Vintage was that the wood was very resonant and gave a great vibe but no way they sounded better that modern guitars. This ‘64 changed my mind. It has a sweet, clear and phat tone - the neck pickup sounds stellar. The pups are a little hotter in the 6.5k range. I may have the vintage bug.


----------



## Dorian2

'79 LP Deluxe with humbuckers.


----------



## tdotrob

Dorian2 said:


> '79 LP Deluxe with humbuckers.


Is that Oxblood?


----------



## Chitmo

For today I guess I’ll show off the #1 amp, 65 Tremolux! Best pedal amp I’ve ever owned!












Alex said:


> 64 Fender Strat, nice weight at 7.3 lbs, perfect chunky neck and sounds fantastic, My prejudice towards Vintage was that the wood was very resonant and gave a great vibe but no way they sounded better that modern guitars. This ‘64 changed my mind. It has a sweet, clear and phat tone - the neck pickup sounds stellar. The pups are a little hotter in the 6.5k range. I may have the vintage bug.
> 
> View attachment 304022


That’s my grail right there, congrats on the beautiful piece.


----------



## Milkman

You had to know _somebody _would....


----------



## Milkman

Ok, I'll play nice.

I don't have much in the way of what most here would consider "vintage" but maybe these two qualify.

This is a 62 Melody Maker. It had a headstock repair and refinish done at the 12th Fret (very nice job and no noticeable impact to the performance or appearance). I replaced the rather anemic stock single coil with a Curtis Novak P90 (in the same size as the original pickup).










And this one is an old Washburn. I could (and may) check the serial number to date it but I sold it to my dad brand new sometime in the early 80s and he used it for many years. He has recently given it to me for safe keeping.


----------



## fernieite

1959 Gibson GA-5 Skylark, 1948 Supro Supreme, 1970 Ampeg GU-12, 1964 Fender Pro.
1963 Gibson Les Paul Junior, 1959 Telecaster, 1958 Harmony H1203 Sovereign.


----------



## tdotrob

I don’t have anything really vintage I think, but I’m bored and this may qualify as OP said pre 80’s. Love seeing everyone’s beautiful vintage gear though - this is my 77 or 78 Fender F-65 acoustic. Love the neck on this guitar and it sounds great for my limited experience with old acoustics anyway


----------



## Roryfan

Alex said:


> 64 Fender Strat, nice weight at 7.3 lbs, perfect chunky neck and sounds fantastic, My prejudice towards Vintage was that the wood was very resonant and gave a great vibe but no way they sounded better that modern guitars. This ‘64 changed my mind. It has a sweet, clear and phat tone - the neck pickup sounds stellar. The pups are a little hotter in the 6.5k range. I may have the vintage bug.
> 
> View attachment 304022


That particular guitar is outstanding, fattest Strat bridge pickup I’ve ever heard (a former owner dubbed it the “Les Strat”). Congrats on persuading the seller to become one.


----------



## Roryfan

fernieite said:


> View attachment 304074
> View attachment 304076
> View attachment 304078
> View attachment 304080


Nice Junior!


----------



## numb41

My ‘70 SG and my ‘61 LP/SG Jr.


----------



## tdotrob

numb41 said:


> My ‘70 SG and my ‘61 LP/SG Jr.
> 
> 
> View attachment 304092


Those are beauties.


----------



## Dorian2

tdotrob said:


> Is that Oxblood?


Wine Red.


----------



## sambonee

Alex said:


> 64 Fender Strat, nice weight at 7.3 lbs, perfect chunky neck and sounds fantastic, My prejudice towards Vintage was that the wood was very resonant and gave a great vibe but no way they sounded better that modern guitars. This ‘64 changed my mind. It has a sweet, clear and phat tone - the neck pickup sounds stellar. The pups are a little hotter in the 6.5k range. I may have the vintage bug.
> 
> View attachment 304022


How long ago did you get this one? It’s sweet man!!


----------



## nbs2005

Great gear. Can you all post your addresses and times when you'll likely not be home................

The only thing I have vintage is this; 1962 Harmony H305C. Everyone needs at least one piece of gear older than them.


----------



## nnieman

I just want to point out that this is the please rob me thread
But I’ll play along
Early 60s harmony acoustic.
All mahogany, ladder braced, braz fretboard and no truss rod.

Early to mid 60s Kay Galaxie.
Maple hollow body with a under wound p90 neck pickup

That’s about it right now.
I have owned a few old kay, silvertone, Supro & Danelectro electrics.
This Kay might be my favourite.

Nathan


----------



## Wardo

Ovation 1621-4 bought new in 1974 or rather I traded the store owner a Bass Master Mk II with a 4x10 Cab as well as a 12 Gauge for the guitar; not sure who got the better deal. This is the shallow bowl from that era so it's only 3/4" different from the deep bowl. I saw Fairport Convention with Jerry Donahue at Convocation Hall U of T and right then decided to get rid of the electrics and play bluegrass kinda stuff so pretty much next day I got this guitar. The guitar has been to many a fine binge in it's time; it's been across the country by air and by car, played at the Hole on Yonge Street to make drinking money on a Saturday night and same on the streets of Banff and Vancouver. Needs a fret job but otherwise it's in really good shape.


----------



## keto

Wardo said:


> Ovation 1621-4 bought new in 1974 or rather I traded the store owner a Bass Master Mk II with a 4x10 Cab as well as a 12 Gauge for the guitar; not sure who got the better deal. This is the shallow bowl from that era so it's only 3/4" different from the deep bowl. I saw Fairport Convention with Jerry Donahue at Convocation Hall U of T and right then decided to get rid of the electrics and play bluegrass kinda stuff so pretty much next day I got this guitar. The guitar has been to many a fine binge in it's time; it's been across the country by air and by car, played at the Hole on Yonge Street to make drinking money on a Saturday night and same on the streets of Banff and Vancouver. Needs a fret job but otherwise it's in really good shape.


I liked that for the story even tho all I can see is


----------



## SGJones

A fun day in the band room and one of my favs.


----------



## sakana

wanted to post a pic of my 1950 Kiso Suzuki pick guitar but can not drop in a pic. believe me, it is a beaut.


----------



## Chitmo

SGJones said:


> A fun day in the band room and one of my favs.
> 
> View attachment 304194
> 
> View attachment 304196


Holy smokes! Quite the herd man!


----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


> '62 Corvette


Thanks for the likes gentlemen.
Hope this loophole doesn't contravene any rules regarding a 'bump' for it's sale.
FS: - '62 Gretsch Corvette w/gig bag. Price drop, again. $620


----------



## Markus 1

nbs2005 said:


> Great gear. Can you all post your addresses and times when you'll likely not be home................
> 
> The only thing I have vintage is this; 1962 Harmony H305C. Everyone needs at least one piece of gear older than them.
> 
> View attachment 304146
> View attachment 304148



Once had a customer begging me to convert one of these
I told him please leave it as is- he insisted no- he wanted a high gain monster. So I added a Trainwreck pre amp
It was amazing frankly


----------



## Scottone

Here's my 3 '59 Gibsons. An LG3, J45 and J50. I also have a '65 Gretsch Corvette and '59 Gibson GA 6 amp, but no pics handy





  








1959 LG-3




__
Scottone


__
Apr 9, 2020











  








1959 J45 and J50




__
Scottone


__
Apr 9, 2020











  








59 J50 and J45




__
Scottone


__
Apr 9, 2020


----------



## Scottone

Here's a pic of the Corvette.


----------



## davetcan

Not much left that's that old. This is an '80 The Paul and the amp is a modded '68 YSR-1 with a '70 ish 4x10 cab.


----------



## Chitmo

Pick of the day, 1962 LG1


----------



## Thornton Davis

1967 Kent Models 833 & 743









1967-68 Kawai T2-B









1973 April, 4001 BG









TD


----------



## knight_yyz

My 1973 Greco se-450 with the Nisshin Onpa Maxon Silver pickups


----------



## keto

Thornton Davis said:


> 1967 Kent Models 833 & 743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1967-68 Kawai T2-B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1973 April, 4001 BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TD


@Milkman has the matching Kent mandolin, I sold it to him some years back.


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> @Milkman has the matching Kent mandolin, I sold it to him some years back.



Yes, I still have that one. My place is like the roach motel for instruments. They check in but they rarely check out.

This is a strange bird. The scale length is much longer than any other mandolin I own but it's tuned to the standard mandolin pitch.

Kent, do you know the year it was made? These guys were proud of their brand. I see their logo no fewer than five times on this mando.

One of my favourite oddities.


----------



## keto

@Milkman I do not know production. I probably did all that research years ago, but have long forgotten.


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> @Milkman I do not know production. I probably did all that research years ago, but have long forgotten.


Not that important to me but I guess based on the style it's a 60s model.


----------



## High/Deaf

Back when I was a kid, we didn't show off our vintage gear. In fact, we were kind of embarrassed by it.


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> Back when I was a kid, we didn't show off our vintage gear. In fact, we were kind of embarrassed by it.


Hand me downs?

I remember someone asking what we did with the leftovers from dinner in our house.

Leftovers?


----------



## High/Deaf

Milkman said:


> *Hand me downs?*
> 
> I remember someone asking what we did with the leftovers from dinner in our house.
> 
> Leftovers?


'Hand me down' has such a negative connotation. No one calls their '59 Les Paul a hand me down. These gaunch are pure vintage, baby!


----------



## nnieman

70s Yamaha parlour with ladder bracing.
Currently unplayable - needs a neck reset, new bridge & re fret.
It will be rebuilt - it was my moms and it will never be sold.
























30s Oahu parlour.
Actually started life as a square neck lap steel.
Birch body, polar neck, cast aluminum bridge.
Needs a neck reset but playable as is.
Sounds HUGE!
The most expressive guitar I’ve ever owned for finger picking.

Nathan


----------



## nikkisixx100

‘55 all gold Les Paul and ‘68 Tele Custom!


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

Kay, I think. I put the pick guard and pickup on it. It plays well, I’ve gigged it a fair amount. Not sure of the year.
‘66 SG custom. Great sounding and playing guitar. I’ve owned it for most of its life.


----------



## fernieite

Here's a couple of old photos from the late 70s/ early 80s. These were taken in a guy's apartment around Eglinton Ave. W. station, in Toronto. The guy, Vic; was a kind of a part-time vintage dealer way back then. Maybe some of you here knew (know) him?

My first electric is shown - a 1968 Tele, that I had bought from a classified ad in the Toronto Star. Yes, I painted the pickguard black! This is the day I traded up to an original 1963 custom colored Esquire, with added neck pickup!

The next is the day I traded the Esquire for an early 70s Les Paul deluxe. Sold the deluxe and my 1956 tweed deluxe amp (and Mxr Distortion +) to a kid in Jasper around 1986/87, so that I could buy an expensive mountain bike... I was then guitarless for about 10 years or more;...but I was in really good shape! 

















Here's another of my 63 that was taken in my basement.


----------



## GuitarT

My 1966 Epiphone Pacemaker EA-50. It was my first amp, got it used in 1978. The back panel was lost years ago and it needs to be re-capped. Other wise functions fine.


















My wife's 1973 Harmony Regal. It's been in her family since new. She grew up in Chicago and at the time a family friend worked as a guitar builder at the Harmony factory. He got this one for her father directly from the factory. It plays and sounds great. She recently had a Fishman installed.


----------



## LaRSin

1973 Fender Telecaster and 1974 Fender twin Reverb in a Head ..


----------



## Rozz

The only vintage thing I have left is my Twin. I think it is a '77, can't remember the exact year, but I bought it used. It has a Celestion speaker mod. I don't have much gear left, but what I have is mothballed since I started using a DAW.


----------



## numb41

This is my ‘71 Tele.


----------



## High/Deaf

1972 Martin D18-S

Est 1973-1975 Yamaki AY390-S (3 piece back pic, too)

My Lowden is a 2013 model, but it's Cuban mahogany back and sides are 125 years old, so it's kinda vintage, kinda not.


----------



## mhammer

Thornton Davis said:


> 1967 Kent Models 833 & 743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1967-68 Kawai T2-B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1973 April, 4001 BG


My first electric was a 4-pickup Kent Videocaster. Kinda wish I hadn't taken it apart. I think I still have the white plastic bridge somewhere, and maybe even the switch plate and thumbwheel pots.


----------



## mhammer

1937 Kalamazoo KG-21








Late 1959 Bassman and Princeton








Late 60s Mansfield clone of a MOsrite Combo, Guyatone of unknown pedigree, and "lawsuit-era" Ibanez LP








Far left is 1964 "batwing" Epiphone Coronet, modded MANY times over. Desperately needs to be cherry red again.


----------



## RBlakeney

mhammer said:


> 1937 Kalamazoo KG-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late 1959 Bassman and Princeton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late 60s Mansfield clone of a MOsrite Combo, Guyatone of unknown pedigree, and "lawsuit-era" Ibanez LP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far left is 1964 "batwing" Epiphone Coronet, modded MANY times over. Desperately needs to be cherry red again.


Damn you and those beautiful amps.


----------



## Frenchy99

Here is my 1950`s Harmony Stratotone. Bought this guitar in a garage sale from the original owner that played it all his life. The gentleman played it so much that wore thru the entire neck finish. 
A real pleasure to play with lots of mojo and love. A real gem...


Also a garage sale find, this harmony Rocket that needs lots of love to bring it back to its glory. Have all the parts just need to put in the time...


Will get to her eventualy ...


----------



## Chito

Mine is just a couple of years from the cutoff year 1980 for this thread.

1978 Ibanez GB10, first year of manufacturing, one of the first 200 made.


----------



## mhammer

Frenchy99 said:


> Here is my 1950`s Harmony Stratotone. Bought this guitar in a garage sale from the original owner that played it all his life. The gentleman played it so much that wore thru the entire neck finish.
> A real pleasure to play with lots of mojo and love. A real gem...
> 
> 
> Also a garage sale find, this harmony Rocket that needs lots of love to bring it back to its glory. Have all the parts just need to put in the time...
> 
> 
> Will get to her eventualy ...


First...nice.
But is it just me, or do the necks really not have any taper to them? They look the same width at both ends of the fingerboard. Just an illusion?


----------



## Kerry Brown

1966 Epiphone EM-66 Venetian made in Kalamazoo. After Gibson bought Epiphone some of their instruments were made in the Gibson factory for a few years.


----------



## Morkolo

My very first instrument a late 70's Ventura precision copy and my '73 Gibson Southern Jumbo Deluxe.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frenchy99

mhammer said:


> First...nice.
> But is it just me, or do the necks really not have any taper to them? They look the same width at both ends of the fingerboard. Just an illusion?


Thanks,

Yep they seem to have the same measurements, I don't have them close at hand to measure them exactly.

Another one that I like a lot is this Egmond guitar from Holland in the early 60`s , think is a Tempest or a Thunder V3... not certain on the model. It has a full vinyl covering on the body. Very unique... well, to me that is...


and I have a couple of these Harmony`s...


----------



## Lord-Humongous

My mid 60’s, players grade Kalamazoo KG-1. It’s original owner went on to play violin in the NAC Orchestra.


----------



## hedzup

You many have already seen this one in another post - 1977 Strat


----------



## Verne

Just got this 1977 Traynor YGM-4 within the last week. Needs work as the tremolo does not work, and needs cleaning, and matching power tubes. They don't match, but all the preamp are Phillips and I am assuming they are original. I had posted a NAD thread, but here are pictures I've taken in my music room. Better than the OP pictures.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Framus Texan 6-string. Purchased new in April 1971, the day after I finished university, from Johnstone's Musicland in Midland. $130. (At that time an entry level Gibson acoustic was about $300, well out of my reach.) 

About 45 years later, while visiting Midland, I took it back to the store. Just for fun, I opened the case, pulled out the original cash register receipt, told the guy behind the counter (Guy's son-in-law, I believe) that the guitar had developed a problem, and asked if it was still under warranty. He just about shit himself laughing. He weaseled out of it by saying they were no longer a Framus dealer.

This was my only guitar from 1971 until about 2005 when I bought my first Heritage, and it got played quite a bit. Once I bought a Taylor I quickly lost interest in playing the Framus. Son#2 has it now, so it's still in the family.


----------



## rollingdam

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 304566
> 
> 
> View attachment 304568
> 
> 
> View attachment 304570
> 
> 
> 1972 Martin D18-S
> 
> Est 1973-1975 Yamaki AY390-S (3 piece back pic, too)
> 
> My Lowden is a 2013 model, but it's Cuban mahogany back and sides are 125 years old, so it's kinda vintage, kinda not.





High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 304566
> 
> 
> View attachment 304568
> 
> 
> View attachment 304570
> 
> 
> 1972 Martin D18-S
> 
> Est 1973-1975 Yamaki AY390-S (3 piece back pic, too)
> 
> My Lowden is a 2013 model, but it's Cuban mahogany back and sides are 125 years old, so it's kinda vintage, kinda not.





Nice looking Yamaki-I have been looking for one for a while


----------



## Frenchy99

Here is my 1977 Aria 2312 Jazz Hollow body ( ES-175 ) 
Bought it from the original owner, the guitar came with OHSC and even had the sale slip in the case.


----------



## LaRSin

1968 Emperador ,, First Guitar I ever bought new ,, Needs some work now , Hasn't been played in a while .


----------



## MarkM

OH my that pickup!

Oh my oh my!


----------



## LaRSin

MarkM said:


> OH my that pickup!
> 
> Oh my oh my!


All original ..


----------



## zontar

Lord-Humongous said:


> My mid 60’s, players grade Kalamazoo KG-1. It’s original owner went on to play violin in the NAC Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 304766


Basically a Gibson associated Musicmaster (or Bronco)


----------



## numb41

mhammer said:


> 1937 Kalamazoo KG-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late 1959 Bassman and Princeton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late 60s Mansfield clone of a MOsrite Combo, Guyatone of unknown pedigree, and "lawsuit-era" Ibanez LP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far left is 1964 "batwing" Epiphone Coronet, modded MANY times over. Desperately needs to be cherry red again.


That green Coronet(?) is really cool!


----------



## Frenchy99

When you need some great Led Zep sound, I take out my 1959 Supro 1615T.


The Supro sports 

3 X 12AX7 in the pre amp
2 X 1959 RCA 7027A power tubes 
and a 1959 RCA 5U4GB tube rectifier.

Pure heaven....


----------



## zontar

A highly modded (the mods aren't vintage), probably 73 Les Paul-that I got used & it had already been modded when I got it--I just did some different ones that I liked better--and got a good enough deal that the mods made sense. But still probably a 73.
and a mid 70s Les Paul copy that I also got used (my first electric)
It too was modded so I would actually play it (Mods not vintage either)


----------



## bluehugh2

I’ve owned maybe 5 of these 1959 ES-345s. I’ve always gravitated towards them because they are great, great guitars that are priced relatively well vs a 335 of the same vintage. I have also meticulously researched the effect that changing the stereo harness to mono and removing the Varitone (and just putting a dummy pot in) has on price. The answer is that if you pull the original guts out intact and preserve them, there is no effect on value.
I also found through the years in my travels, that the early 345s from this year have “early features” - which includes a big neck! The last 8 months of ‘59 shows us a “medium” neck. Anyway, my pal @Hayes 777 came up with this guitar. I knew from the serial # that it was early! I’d only had one early ‘59 345, and it was the best of the bunch, so I took a flyer and bought this.
When I got it, I was blown away! So I nervously removed the harness... now 345s in stereo have out of phase PAFs... you do need to flip a magnet to have the pickups be in correct phase in a mono circuit. In doing this, I found a double white PAF and a zebra. Cool. So once done - it results in an added benefit of being a lighter guitar - I now had a 7lbs even beast! Original brown case which I re-built by removing the pink lining, fibreglassing it from the inside, and re-installing the lining. So there ya go! @faracaster @teleboli @fogdart @mturk @bentwire17 @v-verb @Roryfan
@Alex


----------



## mturk

Love it Hugh!


----------



## wayne086

Early 1953 Gibson Les Paul Gold Top refined to black,named her "Black Betty"


----------



## wayne086

1968 Fender Stratocaster


----------



## Scottone

wayne086 said:


> View attachment 305222
> 
> 1968 Fender Stratocaster


Cool. The best Fender that I've ever played was a '68 Strat.....and I'm not even a Strat guy


----------



## Paul Running

Here's my Ampeg collection:
1975-V2, 1985-V3,V5 and V7.


----------



## MarkM

wayne086 said:


> View attachment 305176
> 
> Early 1953 Gibson Les Paul Gold Top refined to black,named her "Black Betty"



That is a beauty, what do you mean refined to black. I have wanted a Gold Top with P90's since I was 12. Yet also alone one that old!


----------



## wayne086

MarkM said:


> That is a beauty, what do you mean refined to black. I have wanted a Gold Top with P90's since I was 12. Yet also alone one that old!


Original gold top was removed and painted black,but the original gold is still in the p 90 routes.Brian Monty is going to paint it back to gold this year,if I can find a box to ship it to him,everything is closed so I can't get one from the music stores in town.


----------



## MarkM

Good for you to make it golden again!


----------



## Scottone

wayne086 said:


> Original gold top was removed and painted black,but the original gold is still in the p 90 routes.Brian Monty is going to paint it back to gold this year,if I can find a box to ship it to him,everything is closed so I can't get one from the music stores in town.


Or you could turn it into an Old Black replica  Think it was originally a '53


----------



## wayne086

Scottone said:


> Or you could turn it into an Old Black replica  Think it was originally a '53


Thought about it, but there is only one "Old Black",Didn't want to snake bite her and add 4 more holes in the bridge position.


----------



## Chitmo

75 Tele custom today I guess


----------



## MarkM

Scottone said:


> Or you could turn it into an Old Black replica  Think it was originally a '53


 Don't do it!


----------



## numb41

My ‘75 hardtail Strat.


----------



## Chitmo

24” scale slab board 65 mustang just back from a refret!


----------



## Mooh

Got nothing very old except an autoharp, melodica, and this 1916 Nordheimer.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

wayne086 said:


> View attachment 305176
> 
> Early 1953 Gibson Les Paul Gold Top refined to black,named her "Black Betty"


This guitar looks so amazing like it is...what's the guitar's story? It's just me, but if there was a history that involved the guitar having been gigged like that.. Or, maybe if the original owner had done the refin, I might leave it alone. That said, having Brian Monty work on it is only gonna make it better so you can't go wrong.


----------



## Chitmo

wayne086 said:


> View attachment 305222
> 
> 1968 Fender Stratocaster


Trade for a kidney?


----------



## MS41R8

The Gretsch Family !

L to R - ‘65 CG.....’64 6120 (now sold) ..... ‘59 Duo Jet.....’64 6120....George Harrison Duo Jet


----------



## Jim9guitars

This early 60's Guyatone Lap Steel is the oldest guitar I've got. Sounds great plugged in, original case and skinny tone bar came with it.


----------



## mhammer

MS41R8 said:


> The Gretsch Family !
> 
> L to R - ‘65 CG.....’64 6120 (now sold) ..... ‘59 Duo Jet.....’64 6120....George Harrison Duo Jet
> 
> View attachment 306324


Now THERE's a basement I'd like to live in for a while. You could even charge me rent. Apart from what appears to be a Musicmaster on the wall, do your tastes run beyond Fender and Gretsch?


----------



## RBlakeney

MS41R8 said:


> The Gretsch Family !
> 
> L to R - ‘65 CG.....’64 6120 (now sold) ..... ‘59 Duo Jet.....’64 6120....George Harrison Duo Jet
> 
> View attachment 306324


What a shitty amp collection that I’m not a little bit jealous of even a bit not a little... goddamn. *#*(


----------



## MS41R8

mhammer said:


> Now THERE's a basement I'd like to live in for a while. You could even charge me rent. Apart from what appears to be a Musicmaster on the wall, do your tastes run beyond Fender and Gretsch?


Oh I love the Gibson’s too ! Have a ‘73 LP Deluxe and that ‘64 B25 on the wall. But fenders and Gretsch are my main go to’s. 

Some great gear has been posted in this thread and I have thoroughly enjoyed it !


----------



## Chitmo

How about a 1958 1624T


----------



## mhammer

Jim9guitars said:


> This early 60's Guyatone Lap Steel is the oldest guitar I've got. Sounds great plugged in, original case and skinny tone bar came with it.


Here's my Guya-Tone lap steel, presumably of a similar era. I need to re-install the Tone control. Now I'm forgetting whether the Volume and Tone were on the same side and the output jack was on the player side.


----------



## Jim9guitars

mhammer; That's pretty cool! I would think the jack would go on the right side (if you were looking at it upright) so it's not running between the guitar and you.


----------



## Jim9guitars

I would swap it with the pot you've got on it now so the pots are on either side of the bridge. If you look at Reverb.com you'll see most of them are like that.


----------



## RBlakeney

66 deluxe. With @Chitmo s crappy stupid guitar in the way.


----------



## fernieite

Chitmo said:


> How about a 1958 1624T
> 
> View attachment 306330


Cool! I used to have a 59 about 20 years ago. I went through quite a few Supros back then. Does yours have 6973s and a Rola 12" like mine did? I think the early ones may have had 6V6s, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Chitmo

fernieite said:


> Cool! I used to have a 59 about 20 years ago. I went through quite a few Supros back then. Does yours have 6973s and a Rola 12" like mine did? I think the early ones may have had 6V6s, but I'm not sure.


6V6s in this one


----------



## Milkman

Maybe this qualifies as "Vintage". I haven't done anything with it yet, but it looks to be from the 50's (just a guess on my part) and was made in Japan if the stamped COO on the bridge is correct.

It works but needs some cleaning and R & R. I see some indications that one of the previous owners modified it to make it more functional (plastic guard over the pickup on the bass side. I removed that and cleaned it up a little.


----------



## tonewoody

Milkman said:


> Maybe this qualifies as "Vintage". I haven't done anything with it yet, but it looks to be from the 50's (just a guess on my part) and was made in Japan if the stamped COO on the bridge is correct.
> 
> It works but needs some cleaning and R & R. I see some indications that one of the previous owners modified it to make it more functional (plastic guard over the pickup on the bass side. I removed that and cleaned it up a little.
> 
> View attachment 306536
> View attachment 306538
> View attachment 306540


The chrome ramp in front of the pickup?! That's pretty cool! ...Ok, I am a sucker for the old MIJ chrome bling and tortoiseshell...

At first I was thinking, Wow, look at the size of that bone nut! On further inspection...


----------



## JonnyD

I guess I can add to this thread now. Here’s my Traynor ygm-3 and a 63 bandmaster


----------



## numb41

tonewoody said:


> The chrome ramp in front of the pickup?! That's pretty cool! ...Ok, I am a sucker for the old MIJ chrome bling and tortoiseshell...
> 
> At first I was thinking, Wow, look at the size of that bone nut! On further inspection...


----------



## Milkman

tonewoody said:


> The chrome ramp in front of the pickup?! That's pretty cool! ...Ok, I am a sucker for the old MIJ chrome bling and tortoiseshell...
> 
> At first I was thinking, Wow, look at the size of that bone nut! On further inspection...


I bought it for $50 a couple of years ago and really haven't had time to play with it. Yesterday I scraped the first couple of layers of dirt off and put a new set of strings on it. I really need to get a little bit heavier gauge string but all I had was a set of 10s. That will do for now.

Everything works. The pickup is like a low output P90 (not as sharp sounding as a normal single coil).

I didn't remove the chrome jump ramp in front of the pickup so I don't know if it conceals anything. Nice enamel finish on the old girl.


----------



## Chitmo

mhammer said:


> 1937 Kalamazoo KG-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late 1959 Bassman and Princeton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late 60s Mansfield clone of a MOsrite Combo, Guyatone of unknown pedigree, and "lawsuit-era" Ibanez LP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far left is 1964 "batwing" Epiphone Coronet, modded MANY times over. Desperately needs to be cherry red again.


That epiphone would be a super cool project to restore. Neat guitar!


----------



## 55 Jr

78 Strat


----------



## tonewoody

Milkman said:


> I didn't remove the chrome jump ramp in front of the pickup so I don't know if it conceals anything.


Even more Mojo?


----------



## 55 Jr

55 Jr


----------



## 55 Jr

64 SG


----------



## 55 Jr

80 Sonex


----------



## 55 Jr

Beater Vibro Champ


----------



## Milkman

55 Jr said:


> 78 Strat


Tell us about that Katana (no not a Boss).


----------



## 55 Jr

Milkman said:


> Tell us about that Katana (no not a Boss).


I bought it a few years back in Yogyakarta Indonesia. It was in a shop filled with WWII artifacts. 
My Ex thought it was haunted.


----------



## numb41

55 Jr said:


> 78 Strat


That’s hot.


----------



## 55 Jr

78 The Paul


----------



## 55 Jr

70 SG


----------



## 55 Jr

66 Super Reverb


----------



## 55 Jr

Early 65 Vibrolux Reverb


----------



## MS41R8

1960 Silvertone Jupiter 1423 in background with ’64 Deluxe Reverb and ‘64 Concert amps. (Kingman Pro Acoustic is a reissue , not vintage)

The Silvertone is a great guitar with the blender switch . Very fun to play with some unique tones .


----------



## Chitmo

59 Harmony Meteor


----------



## fernieite

Cool! Here's a couple of snips from my 58 catalog and 59 price list for you. Your (regular) H70 sunburst would have cost you $195 with a case, back in 1959!


----------



## silvertonebetty

My 79 mesa









Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonewoody

Best GC thread evar!


----------



## MS41R8

tonewoody said:


> Best GC thread evar!


I agree , I love seeing all the vintage gear out there . There is some very cool stuff owned by our forum members and it Doesent get seen very often.


----------



## silvertonebetty

MS41R8 said:


> I agree , I love seeing all the vintage gear out there . There is some very cool stuff owned by our forum members and it Doesent get seen very often.


I have had alot over the years . Some I should have kept and others I couldn't care less

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## MS41R8

silvertonebetty said:


> I have had alot over the years . Some I should have kept and others I couldn't care less
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


I’m in the same boat. There is lots of gear that I either traded or sold off and now I sometimes think “I should have kept that item”....but that’s how it goes and when GAS hits it’s hard to resist moving current items to get it .


----------



## MS41R8

Here is another little treasure that I was fortunate enough to come across last year and will never let go of . 1962 Jazzmaster and 1963 Bandmaster . Purchased off the elderly original owner who still comes and visits with it every now and then.


----------



## numb41

MS41R8 said:


> Here is another little treasure that I was fortunate enough to come across last year and will never let go of . 1962 Jazzmaster and 1963 Bandmaster . Purchased off the elderly original owner who still comes and visits with it every now and then.
> View attachment 307124


I think we have a winner!


----------



## Alex

‘67/‘69 Tele. 1967 body with a ‘69 neck. Humbucker is from a ‘69 Les Paul. All the mods were done prior to 1970. Great sounding guitar.


----------



## Scottone

Alex said:


> ‘67/‘69 Tele. 1967 body with a ‘69 neck. Humbucker is from a ‘69 Les Paul. All the mods were done prior to 1970. Great sounding guitar.
> 
> View attachment 307142
> View attachment 307144


Such a cool guitar. I'd be tempted to change it back to the standard tele bridge pickup though....unless I loved the tone with the humbucker of course.


----------



## Alex

Scottone said:


> Such a cool guitar. I'd be tempted to change it back to the standard tele bridge pickup though....unless I loved the tone with the humbucker of course.


Thx. It sounds great with the humbucker. I was looking for a maple neck / humbucker in bridge guitar and this fits the bill.


----------



## Chitmo

Scottone said:


> Such a cool guitar. I'd be tempted to change it back to the standard tele bridge pickup though....unless I loved the tone with the humbucker of course.


I’m the other way on that one, I’d be tempted to get a matching humbucker or even a P90 and route the neck too.


----------



## Scottone

Alex said:


> Thx. It sounds great with the humbucker. I was looking for a maple neck / humbucker in bridge guitar and this fits the bill.


you won't find a cooler one to scratch that itch.


----------



## MS41R8

Alex said:


> Thx. It sounds great with the humbucker. I was looking for a maple neck / humbucker in bridge guitar and this fits the bill.


Thats a sexy looking tele ! Really nice burst on it too.


----------



## fogdart

Today I’m sitting in the backyard smoking a delicious Cohiba Novedosos and playing along with Ry Cooder on my ‘51 J-50. Adi top, and only 3lbs 13oz with the perfect early 50s chunky neck carve. Same carve as my ‘52 Les Paul. It’s a good day.


----------



## MS41R8

fogdart said:


> Today I’m sitting in the backyard smoking a delicious Cohiba Novedosos and playing along with Ry Cooder on my ‘51 J-50. Adi top, and only 3lbs 13oz with the perfect early 50s chunky neck carve. Same carve as my ‘52 Les Paul. It’s a good day.


Love that guitar ! .....and the Cohiba’s are delicious too


----------



## sulphur

I don't have much vintage stuff. I think this is a '51 BR-9.



http://imgur.com/US8kXiT


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> I don't have much vintage stuff. I think this is a '51 BR-9.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/US8kXiT


Very nice--cool


----------



## buyusfear

.


----------



## MS41R8

Had a few minutes today between projects so spent some time with this all original 1964 Jaguar. Forgot how much fun the Jags are as it’s been a bit since I played it .


----------



## Ti-Ron

MS41R8 said:


> Had a few minutes today between projects so spent some time with this all original 1964 Jaguar. Forgot how much fun the Jags are as it’s been a bit since I played it .
> View attachment 307632


AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Chitmo

MS41R8 said:


> Had a few minutes today between projects so spent some time with this all original 1964 Jaguar. Forgot how much fun the Jags are as it’s been a bit since I played it .
> View attachment 307632


Drool


----------



## Chitmo

52 ES125 Today after coming back from getting a refret.


----------



## butterknucket

Chitmo said:


> 52 ES125 Today after coming back from getting a refret.
> 
> View attachment 309908


I remember when you could get those reasonably cheap. I kind of kick myself for passing on a few of them.


----------



## sambonee

I had a line on a 1959 les paul special dc for $950 in 1991. Eric the welder from parkdale in west toronto. I shoulda coulda woulda. 

I gotta stop shoulding on myself all the time.


----------



## dwagar

My vintage stuff:

'53 Goldtop, '57 TV Special, '64 ES-330TDC










'65 Bandmaster










'50s something Gibsonette










'68 Dual Showman JBL cab (I don't have the JCM800 anymore - that was a head I took out of a 4010 combo)










'60 A-100, '62 Leslie 45


----------



## Chitmo

dwagar said:


> My vintage stuff:
> 
> '53 Goldtop, '57 TV Special, '64 ES-330TDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '65 Bandmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '50s something Gibsonette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '68 Dual Showman JBL cab (I don't have the JCM800 anymore - that was a head I took out of a 4010 combo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '60 A-100, '62 Leslie 45


Man, that TV special is the dream. I had to settle for two guitars with pickups in opposing positions though, much cheaper


----------



## audiorep2

All pre 1969 .


----------



## MS41R8

audiorep2 said:


> All pre 1969 .
> View attachment 310334


Amazing lineup ! Just beautiful


----------



## MarkM

audiorep2 said:


> All pre 1969 .
> View attachment 310334


Oh My that is the nicest family portrait !


----------



## Eyeban Ezz

Soulless machines compared to what some of you people have. Here are some of mine. 1 V and 1 Destroyer in each pic are from the 2000s. The rest are 1975-1986, most are from 1985.


----------



## Chitmo

Eyeban Ezz said:


> Soulless machines compared to what some of you people have. Here are some of mine. 1 V and 1 Destroyer in each pic are from the 2000s. The rest are 1975-1986, most are from 1985.


I’m sensing a theme!


----------



## sambonee

That Ibanez v is killer


----------



## tonewoody

Eyeban Ezz said:


> Soulless machines compared to what some of you people have. Here are some of mine. 1 V and 1 Destroyer in each pic are from the 2000s. The rest are 1975-1986, most are from 1985.


Dude!


----------



## skiddypop

61 Slab-bord pre-cbs


----------



## skiddypop

59 junior headstock repair


----------



## Chitmo

skiddypop said:


> 61 Slab-bord pre-cbs


that’s the dream


----------



## numb41

sambonee said:


> That Ibanez v is killer


oh, that one...


----------



## King Loudness

skiddypop said:


> View attachment 310924
> 59 junior headstock repair


An old Jnr is a dream guitar of mine. Hoping to start the hunt someday!

W.


----------



## King Loudness

numb41 said:


> oh, that one...


I really like that other Ibanez V. You know, the other one. The destroyer in the first pic is cool too

W.


----------



## laristotle

The early V for me.


----------



## skiddypop

King Loudness said:


> An old Jnr is a dream guitar of mine. Hoping to start the hunt someday!
> 
> W.


This one I got from fogdart amazing instrument my man. My insta is therealskiddypop let’s stay connected. If I ever get rid of it I’ll let you know


----------



## RBlakeney

skiddypop said:


> This one I got from fogdart amazing instrument my man. My insta is therealskiddypop let’s stay connected. If I ever get rid of it I’ll let you know


Now I followed you so I can look at your cool gear.


----------



## nnieman

The oldest one I own.
1930s Oahu lap steel
Modified to play Spanish style.
Birch body, poplar neck, cast aluminum bridge.
Sounds huge, especially with a bottle neck.










Nathan


----------



## fogdart

Currently enjoying a beauty 2017 Saint Luis Rey Herfing in the back yard with my original ‘62 Strat.


----------



## RBlakeney

Early 1965 pro reverb


----------



## RBlakeney

Does loaned gear count?


----------



## MarkM

nnieman said:


> View attachment 311352
> View attachment 311354
> View attachment 311356
> 
> 
> The oldest one I own.
> 1930s Oahu lap steel
> Modified to play Spanish style.
> Birch body, poplar neck, cast aluminum bridge.
> Sounds huge, especially with a bottle neck.
> 
> View attachment 311358
> 
> 
> Nathan


Grew up with that chair playing my grandpa's Sears catalog guitar, believe it was a silver tone, nothing on the headstock.

I made sure my brother got that guitar when he passed, I got a Hohner double harmonica and the neck holder. 

Cool guitar with 2 f holes.


----------



## fogdart

Coupla pieces of Gibson kit from 1961. If tone was sold by the pound, this rig would be bang for your buck. A combined total weight of a whopping 19lbs!!

-‘61 Les Paul (SG) Standard
-‘61 GA-5 Skylark


----------



## Strung_Out

fogdart said:


> Coupla pieces of Gibson kit from 1961. If tone was sold by the pound, this rig would be bang for your buck. A combined total weight of a whopping 19lbs!!
> 
> -‘61 Les Paul (SG) Standard
> -‘61 GA-5 Skylark


Was wondering who snagged that one from Pete. Envious!


----------



## MS41R8

RBlakeney said:


> Early 1965 pro reverb
> View attachment 312434


great amp !!!


----------



## MS41R8

1957 Fender Harvard


----------



## RBlakeney

MS41R8 said:


> great amp !!!


It’s one of my favourites. My collection pales in comparison to yours though!


----------



## MS41R8

RBlakeney said:


> It’s one of my favourites. My collection pales in comparison to yours though!


Thanks ! You have some amazing stuff as well ...that tweed Tremolux ...wow!! Post some
Pics


----------



## RBlakeney

MS41R8 said:


> Thanks ! You have some amazing stuff as well ...that tweed Tremolux ...wow!! Post some
> Pics


----------



## Chitmo

RBlakeney said:


> It’s one of my favourites. My collection pales in comparison to yours though!


#bromance


----------



## MS41R8

Chitmo said:


> #bromance


Haha ! But the gear is all so nice ....and @Chitmo ...I do enjoy our FB chats too ! Lol


----------



## King Loudness

Chitmo said:


> I know I’m not the only vintage gear whore around here, show us what you got! I’ll start things with my #1 59
> 
> View attachment 303992


It sounds awesome too, you were very kind to let me capture this beauty on film a while back 






W.


----------



## Roryfan

King Loudness said:


> It sounds awesome too, you were very kind to let me capture this beauty on film a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.


I really like the bit that starts around 0:37.


----------



## dmc69

I can now join the club! 1974 Mustang


----------



## zontar

dmc69 said:


> I can now join the club! 1974 Mustang


Can't see the picture, but I love Mustangs.


----------



## player99

King Loudness said:


> It sounds awesome too, you were very kind to let me capture this beauty on film a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.


Nice playing. Interesting how you tuck your little finger completely back like you do. I can't do that and still move my fingers.


----------



## King Loudness

player99 said:


> Nice playing. Interesting how you tuck your little finger completely back like you do. I can't do that and still move my fingers.


It's probably because I'm used to having a slide on my pinky finger a lot of the time. My technique is all wrong according to music educators, but it works for what I do. Thanks for the kind words.

W.


----------



## dmc69

zontar said:


> Can't see the picture, but I love Mustangs.


Fixed!


----------



## King Loudness

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1278943128965516



Speak of them... my pal @Chitmo has this '65 Mustang and it's got some quack.

W.


----------



## Jim9guitars

I just got this in from an ebay auction, the oldest guitar I've ever owned. Its a 1940's Oahu lap steel(made by Magnatone). It was originally equipped with a horseshoe pickup that failed some time ago and was replaced with a tele neck pickup that sounds great. The horseshoe pickup was included, as well as the original well worn case. It's also the smallest lap steel I've ever seen, measuring 2' 3" in length.


----------



## Sneaky

Jim9guitars said:


> I just got this in from an ebay auction, the oldest guitar I've ever owned. Its a 1940's Oahu lap steel(made by Magnatone). It was originally equipped with a horseshoe pickup that failed some time ago and was replaced with a tele neck pickup that sounds great. The horseshoe pickup was included, as well as the original well worn case. It's also the smallest lap steel I've ever seen, measuring 2' 3" in length.


Nice old Mother of Toilet Seat finish.


----------



## Jim9guitars

That actually describes it better than the official "green pearloid".


----------



## Lunnen

Reviving the thread!!


----------



## Chitmo

Lunnen said:


> Reviving the thread!!


In style too


----------



## MetalTele79

I don't currently have any vintage equipment. I used to have this old Ibanez hollow body that I haven't seen anywhere else. I purchased it a long time ago from Craigslist for about $100. It actually sounded really good but played like a dog. I eventually traded it for an Ibanez Prestige RG. I later traded the RG for a Gibson flying v. I later traded the flying v for an orange Tiny Terror and matching 1x12 cab.


----------



## Scottone

Lunnen said:


> Reviving the thread!!
> 
> View attachment 327365


Nice collection. I'd like to pickup an SJ one of these days although I really don't need any more Gibson acoustics


----------



## Frenchy99

MetalTele79 said:


> I don't currently have any vintage equipment. I used to have this old Ibanez hollow body that I haven't seen anywhere else. I purchased it a long time ago from Craigslist for about $100. It actually sounded really good but played like a dog. I eventually traded it for an Ibanez Prestige RG. I later traded the RG for a Gibson flying v. I later traded the flying v for an orange Tiny Terror and matching 1x12 cab.


Thats an Ibanez 1910, the bleu ones are rare and few...


----------



## skiddypop

Loving my 66 tele through this new Luxe mini all vintage parts from Isle of Tone- a one off gift from Steve a Joe.


----------



## Bigsby1967

Here’s a couple of mine. Both 1967, Gibson Es -330 and Epiphone Casino.


----------



## King Loudness

Something old and something (the opposite of) new, something borrowed, and nothing blue. A pair of '59s belonging to myself and a dear friend, getting together for a Gibsunday visit.

W.


----------



## HolttChris

King Loudness said:


> Something old and something (the opposite of) new, something borrowed, and nothing blue. A pair of '59s belonging to myself and a dear friend, getting together for a Gibsunday visit.
> 
> W.


Nice! How do they compare to each other?


----------



## Yamariv

HolttChris said:


> Nice! How do they compare to each other?


Yes, details on these two please! What are the necks like? Pickups both really Hot?

My early serial # 1960 Junior's P90 is the hottest pickup of any guitar I own by far. Also, it has a very fat neck, definitely not what you get in the later 1960 serial #'s


----------



## King Loudness

HolttChris said:


> Nice! How do they compare to each other?





Yamariv said:


> Yes, details on these two please! What are the necks like? Pickups both really Hot?
> 
> My early serial # 1960 Junior's P90 is the hottest pickup of any guitar I own by far. Also, it has a very fat neck, definitely not what you get in the later 1960 serial #'s


Mine is the guitar on the left, and my friend David owns the guitar on the right, for reference.

The guitars are a similar weight, between 7 and 7.5lbs. Mine has a MojoAxe bridge, where David's guitar has the original bridge. I found they both intonated well enough up the neck. The neck depth is similar (in the .92 range at the first fret) but my guitar has more shoulder and gives the feeling of an overall larger neck. As you go up the neck they seem to feel more similar. My guitar has the original frets, where the other has a nearly new refret with Jescars done by Russ Lackey, with a slightly taller fret than what would be stock. As such, David's guitar is a bit easier to play and has a bit more brightness inherent. The pickup in David's guitar appears to be hotter but I don't recall the measurements of either guitar as we didn't check them. Both guitars have the original pots and cap; to my ears my guitar has a slightly smoother taper of the pots, but it's really splitting hairs to try and decide. My guitar is considerably more played and a lot of the red dye and gloss has faded, whereas David's guitar is much more vibrant a cherry colour and still has more of a glossy overall appearance. Both have similar amounts of lacquer checking present. Tuning stability is about equal with both guitars. Overall I would say they're more similar than they are different, but both guitars have a unique voice and personality apiece.

W.


----------



## numb41

this guy better watch out!










King Loudness said:


> Mine is the guitar on the left, and my friend David owns the guitar on the right, for reference.
> 
> The guitars are a similar weight, between 7 and 7.5lbs. Mine has a MojoAxe bridge, where David's guitar has the original bridge. I found they both intonated well enough up the neck. The neck depth is similar (in the .92 range at the first fret) but my guitar has more shoulder and gives the feeling of an overall larger neck. As you go up the neck they seem to feel more similar. My guitar has the original frets, where the other has a nearly new refret with Jescars done by Russ Lackey, with a slightly taller fret than what would be stock. As such, David's guitar is a bit easier to play and has a bit more brightness inherent. The pickup in David's guitar appears to be hotter but I don't recall the measurements of either guitar as we didn't check them. Both guitars have the original pots and cap; to my ears my guitar has a slightly smoother taper of the pots, but it's really splitting hairs to try and decide. My guitar is considerably more played and a lot of the red dye and gloss has faded, whereas David's guitar is much more vibrant a cherry colour and still has more of a glossy overall appearance. Both have similar amounts of lacquer checking present. Tuning stability is about equal with both guitars. Overall I would say they're more similar than they are different, but both guitars have a unique voice and personality apiece.
> 
> W.


----------



## Bigsby1967

Here’s a few more. ‘67-‘68 Hummingbird, ‘67 A5 Mandolin and a ‘73-‘75 Les Paul Deluxe.


----------



## darkwaters

I'm about the most vintage thing that I own. No.2 would be my '59 Supro Super 1606. Still has the original Rola 8" speaker!


----------



## Griff

Today I was playing this for a good 20 minutes, which is about as long as I get while the kids are up.


----------



## davidlewis

This is my ‘59LPJR that I just bought last month and it is a Dragon Slayer of an ax. As a side note its always a bonus to deal with a great seller and it was an absolute pleasure to get this from forum member @HolttChris the communication was impeccable. He provided honest and quick detailed replies to every query, and in fact the guitar arrived even better than it was described to me. The shipping and packaging could not have been any better. Forum member @fogdart was also endlessly gracious in providing further background on this instrument (as it’s previous owner) and it would be my pleasure to strike a deal with either of these gentlemen again in the future.


----------



## hedzup

I recently bought a 59 Supro Coronado ( actually it is a 1960) from a fellow . Unfortunately it arrived needing about $400 in undisclosed repairs, but when I get it back from the tech I will post some pics . Hopefully it turns out to be killer!


----------



## Frenchy99

hedzup said:


> Unfortunately it arrived needing about $400 in undisclosed repairs



Oufff... Hope you got some of your money back !


----------



## hedzup

Frenchy99 said:


> Oufff... Hope you got some of your money back !


Only $50 so far .....


----------



## silvertonebetty

well mines a 1979 Mesa mk2a that makes the telecaster sound so warm and lovely and a 74 twin reverb that just sparkles with my tv Jones loaded guild starfire . Now I don’t know if they’d be vintage yet but they are over 20 years old lol . I have my friends pedal board he made in the mid 90s . 
i can’t believe I was going to sell the old Mesa . This was the third time buddy failed to show up so I told him “ I’m tired of waiting all it does is makes me anxious and I can’t deal with that. I also only had it for sale in order to buy the fender and I got that so I don’t need to sell it” yes I want my own pedal board to finish the setup and waiting is hard and slightly stressful but I must remember I have a loaner here till I get my one so I don’t have to rush.


----------



## audiorep2

All pre 1969 .


----------



## LowWatt

It's taken 30 years to get here, but here we are. '63 Jazzmaster, '72 Guild S-100, '65 Epiphone "Dwight" Coronet, '78/79 Ovation Magnum I, '66 Ampeg B-18, Assorted pedals new and old.


----------



## Grainslayer

LowWatt said:


> It's taken 30 years to get here, but here we are. '63 Jazzmaster, '72 Guild S-100, '65 Epiphone "Dwight" Coronet, '78/79 Ovation Magnum I, '66 Ampeg B-18, Assorted pedals new and old.
> 
> View attachment 381421
> 
> View attachment 381422
> 
> View attachment 381423
> 
> View attachment 381424
> 
> View attachment 381425


Guild s-100/Kim Thayil🤘


----------



## pipestone62




----------



## pipestone62

pipestone62 said:


> View attachment 381432


My super old Harmony amp, I’m not sure what year it is, it sounds great.


----------

